# Baby CDT & TDT.... Cuter then ever! ! !



## bouaboua (Nov 26, 2014)

@Yvonne G 

They are out in the sun for couple hours today! ! !

We hit high 70th today in the afternoon. So my wife hurried to get everyone out.....Including this two cuties.


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 26, 2014)

And then....This is everyone! ! !


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 25, 2014)

Soaking them everyday! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 25, 2014)

they look good, Steven. They've grown quite a bit since I last saw them.


----------



## orv (Dec 25, 2014)

Your habitats look wonderful. Are they of concrete? If so, isn't this tough on their shells? Tell us something of the tortoises in each space. Thanks, Orvil


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 27, 2014)

They are so stinking cute!! My second favorite dream tortoise and you have tubs of them! One day, one day I will get my single CDT.


----------



## ascott (Dec 28, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> They are out in the sun for couple hours today! ! !
> 
> ...




Pic 10, perfect moment captured for the species...nice.


----------



## pam (Dec 28, 2014)

Awesome pictures


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 5, 2015)

@Yvonne G 

MoMo (Mojave) start to drink yesterday and start eating today. We are relief! ! !!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 6, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> MoMo (Mojave) start to drink yesterday and start eating today. We are relief! ! !!
> 
> ...




Because MoMo is an older tortoise, it sometimes takes them quite a while to settle in and realize he's in a good place. I'm relieved too, that he's started feeling relaxed and comfortable in his new home. Thanks for sharing. I love knowing my adoptees have gone to a good home.


----------



## TigsMom (Mar 6, 2015)

Wonderful Pics!!!! What a beautiful collection you are caring for!


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 18, 2015)

This is MoMo and Cici! ! ! @Yvonne G 








Hahahahah......Thanks to my wife! ! !


----------

